# TB Testing



## dballard2004 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am being told by my MAC carrier that Medicare now covers TB testing (code 86580).  Can anyone confirm this, please?  I can't find anything on the CMS website to confirm this.

Thanks.


----------



## LizM01 (Jun 14, 2011)

I work in a Primary Physicians office and we will the TB to test to Medicare.  I have not seen anything that indicates they are now paying on the Tb test.  If you come across any information, please keep me informed.

Thanks,
Liz


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 15, 2011)

The code for a TB test (86580) appears on the Medicare Fee Schedule as payable.  While it is payable, I am sure that Medicare has specific criteria attached to this service.  Does anyone know if there is an NCD or any kind of reference Medicare regarding TB testing?  Thanks.


----------

